# Trustfire F20 Cree any good?



## Art (Aug 5, 2009)

I was searching on a well know site (can I say DX?) and found this light.

It says it uses AAA or 10440 li ion and 230 lumens! :candle:

Has a Q5-WC and 5 modes.. 230 ,150 , 80 ,strobe and sos

I dunno if Im allowed to post more data here but I would like to know if it is any good or any one here has it.

Regards,


----------



## dubliftment (Oct 15, 2009)

Trustfire F20 uses 1xAA or 1x14500 Battery. I'm expecting one from DX, will post experience+pictures+personal opinion here if anyone whishes.


----------



## wualta (Oct 15, 2009)

It's the poor man's Akoray K-106, even looks like it (the F20 is slightly shorter). The F20's not programmable, and the PWM is far more coarse (you can see the flicker in LO), but it's a very good 5-mode light that's about as bright as an Akoray for less $. Is it 230 lumens? Well, mine isn't.

Now, has anyone tried the F20's clone, the confusingly named "Nkoray K-106"?


----------



## Desinho (May 18, 2010)

My F20 in 6 months presents "bad contact"( i dont know how to say this expression in english)
What do i do? any idea?


----------

